# Hypothyroid



## snettyb

I am hypothyroid (was before pregnancy) and i am classed as medium/high risk because of it. If you read on the internet about the condition in pregnancy it can be quit scary. It talks of low IQ, still birth, pre term labour, low birth weight etc etc so i thought it might be a good idea to start a thread in here so we can talk about our concerns and experiences.

I feel like a pin cusion lol, constant blood tests and hospital visits and adjustments of my thyroxine. I am shattered all the time and freezing cold, my skin is dry and i feel like shite most of the time. I'm like this most of the time but more so while pregnant,

I was hypo when i was pregnant with DS2 and i am happy to say he was not pre term (6 days late infact) was born healthy at a healthy weight and is developing at a normal rate. I guess the IQ thing won't become clear until he is older but for now he is doing great. My thyroid is worse this pregnancy so fingers crossed this hippo will be fine as well.

Sorry for the ramble lol, so, anyone Hypothyroid? xx


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hi there. I am hypothyroid. No one has spoken to me about any complications as yet. I had my bloods tested at my request 2 weeks ago as I was still feeling tired but they have come back fine. I did feel in the first trimester that my skin was itchy and I was incredibly tired, but thats faded now. I'm sorry you are feeling the way you are about it and your thyroid is playing you up. I had no idea about the worries of low IQ. I know I am due to see the obstetrician in 2 weeks because of my thyroid, and I now have a growth scan in 6 weeks because of it. I had a 22 week scan on Friday and baby weighed 1lb 3oz which I thought might be a little heavy?
You sound like you are being looked after though with lots of tests. At least they are keeping an eye on you.


----------



## snettyb

I think most of the complications happen if your thyroid problems are untreated.

My thyroid is badly underactive and i take a rediculous amount of thyroxine, i have to see a consultant every 4 weeks, its a nightmare! I discussed all the scary stuff with my doc and he put my mind at ease (a bit) but its hard not to worry :(

Hope your levels stay stable and your pregnancy is uneventful xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

*stands* My name is moo & i've been hypo for 16yrs .. im now 27 :)

I suffer badly with it & always have, Meds with my 1st pregnancy had to increase & they did this time too . 
I hate this condition i really do, Even after having it so long it doesn't get easier. 

At least for some ladies its only gestational hypo & it gets better once baby is born, but for those of us who suffer day in day out it takes the piss eh :hugs2:

The low iq & problems you mention are problems of untreated hypo's, Symptoms vary though from person to person. 

Hugs to you ladies who also have it whether gestational or not x


----------



## Szaffi

I'm also hypothyroid, in fact, we were unable to conceive until my dosage was at the right level. 

I was not classed as "high risk" because of it though, I have 6 weekly follow-ups with an endocrinologist, and my dose has been adjusted twice already. Not too worried about the risks though, as my condition is treated. 

It is a great idea to start a thread about it though, as it may be helpful for some of the ladies here (my first gyneacologist thought I was stupid when I asked him if he shouldn't check my thyroid level. Luckily, I changed gyneacologist)


----------



## Tierney

Hi Ladies, I'm also Hypo and currently ttc, I'm so glad I found this thread because I was worried it might be harder to get pregnant being hypo but as you are all pregnant this has given me hope! I hope to join you all very soon xx


----------



## snettyb

Tierney said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm also Hypo and currently ttc, I'm so glad I found this thread because I was worried it might be harder to get pregnant being hypo but as you are all pregnant this has given me hope! I hope to join you all very soon xx

Being Hypo does affect your fertility but if your being treated and your levels are ok you stand as good a chance as anyone. Good luck and i hope you get your BFP really soon xx


----------



## littlestar

I found out i was Hypo at 8 weeks pregnant after blood tests with a fertility specialist at 4weeks.

so i was sped through booking in and saw a consultant asap so i could start thyroxine.

so the very early stages of my pregnancy were untreated. the complications haven't been discussed with me but at the moment pregnancy is going really well. i'm 35 weeks (by their reckoning) and measuring 39 weeks got a growth scan today.

i was due to see the fertility specialist initially to discuss why my cycles hadn't returned after the pill, i'd only had 6 cycles in 12 months, and he found my thyroid problem, could have suffered un-diagnosed for up to 4 years. I turned up at the specialist pregnant! 

my worry is now i'm measuring big, is has the baby benefited from the thyroxine and is big because if it, or am i further on than they think and might still have thyroid related issues with LO? my LMP was dec 08 when i got my BFP in march!

I have only seen the specialist twice - but i have bloods done by the midwife every 4 weeks and my dosage has changed once. now on 75mg but still tired and have been suffering really badly with itchy feet (which i wasn't aware could be down to my thyroid - i've had tests for OC as it's so bad at night)


----------



## Szaffi

When did they do the first ultrasound? If it was around wk 6-8, they cannot be far off from the gestational age, as at that phase, there is hardly any variation among the fetuses (at least that's what I've been told).


----------



## Szaffi

Tierney said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm also Hypo and currently ttc, I'm so glad I found this thread because I was worried it might be harder to get pregnant being hypo but as you are all pregnant this has given me hope! I hope to join you all very soon xx

Tierney, I had a comprehensive fertility workup and this was the only problem they have found (and even then, it was more like borderline hypothyroidism). However, for me conceiving didn't happen until my TSH level was brought down in a 1.0-2.0 range. So the outer range of "normal" (3.5-4.5) didn't work at all. This may vary from individual to individual, but maybe worths keeping in mind.


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Morning ladies

I have congenital hypothyroidism therefore I was diagnosed at birth - the heel prick and iodine testing was only introduced in Wales that year and if it hadn't been, I'd be a very different lady than I am today - my mum believes my guardian angel was there protecting me! I have been controlled with thyroxine all my life having hospital visits evey few weeks, to every 6 months and now annually. It's moved back to every 4-6 weeks during my pregnancy tho. I was currently on 200mcg daily and have only recently been put up to 225 as my TS levels shot up! So they're now fine again. As far as my baby is concerned she was conceived within 3 months of trying and is so far at 26 weeks spot on the size she should be and all her organs are functioning and developing nicely. They haven't given me any warnings regarding her development as hypothyroidism is not necessarily hereditary. No one in my family has ever had it from birth apart from my mothers cousin who developed it in her 40s. 

On a positive note ladies and what you must remember is that I was caught with the problem at birth in 1982 - I am a perfectly normal happy healthy fully grown and developed 27 year old who got all her GCSE's, A-Levels and degree - We're now in 2009 and medicine and treatments have developed significantly, so even if your baby is born with an endocrine problem the chances of him or her having a perfectly normal happy healthy childhood is near enough 100%. I am living proof! Hope this helps xxx


----------



## littlestar

Szaffi said:


> When did they do the first ultrasound? If it was around wk 6-8, they cannot be far off from the gestational age, as at that phase, there is hardly any variation among the fetuses (at least that's what I've been told).

7w+4 was my first scan at EPU which was a few days before i got my diagnosis i started thyroxine the following week.

i was warned if i didn't start treatment asap, that the outcome of my pregnancy could have been very different. (ie higher risk of miscarrying)

I still don't know if i run the risk of pre-term labour etc or whether the risk is lowered due to treatment. anyhow i have my last thyroid blood test on thursday (for during pregnancy anyway)


----------



## snettyb

My thyroid wasn't treated with my last pregnancy until 12 weeks or so as i was too ill to take the thyroxine, i couldn't keep anything down. When i went to see the consultant he went mad with me and i really didn't realise the importance until then. Anyway, try not to worry littlestar about your untreated time as jacob was overdue, heavy and perfectly developed and it continuing to develop well despite my stupidity for the first trimester. xx


----------



## enzed

I am hypothyroid too - I was told during my pregnancy that I needed to get it checked every 6 weeks. At my last hospital appointment, the other day (at 36 weeks) I was informed that my TSH should have been kept under 2.0 throughout my pregnancy, because higher TSH could mean baby's growth was restricted.. Actually, my results have gone from 3.6 down to 2.2, and no-one else has ever mentioned that my TSH should have been kept lower. As it turns out, baby is bigger than average, and I'm being induced 2 weeks early (in 9 days!!!), but I've never seen the same Dr twice at the hospital, and if I had known that my TSH should be below 2.0 during pregnancy, I would have pushed the issue and asked at my very first antenatal clinic appointment.


----------



## cutie4evr01

So can hypothyroid be a cause for big babies? Or growth restriction? I am hypothyroid, and my thyroxine dose was increased when I had my levels checked at the beginning of second tri, and today I go back to have them checked for third tri to see if it needs to be increased even more. Like enzed said, my endocrinologist only brought my TSH down from 4.5-5 to about 2.5 (this was all pre-pregnancy) - I had no idea it was supposed to be under 2 - I will ask about this today.

Anyway, I digress. My baby is measuring about 2 weeks ahead (based on most recent scan). I was tested for gestational diabetes but that came back clear, so I assumed baby was just large because my hubby is 6'7". Can hypothyroid cause a big baby? or a small one?


----------



## Kitty23

I'm hypothyroid to but so far touch wood my symptoms havent resurfaced. I've got a consultant looking after me for the thyroid and I just get bloods done every 4/6 weeks :) Don't google the effects for your baby lol it just scares you, those probles ie low IQ are only going to happen if you take no thyroxine for the whole pregnancy so don't worry! xxx


----------



## staycutee

Hi

I'm hypothyroid too. Was hyper but then had radioactive treatment to make me hypo as it's easier to treat apparently. I was on 150mg before pregnancy, now on 50 and even that is a bit too much but only 5 weeks to go so they said it should be fine. 

xx


----------



## snettyb

My thyroxine has just been put up to 225mcg Oh the joy!

I knew it needed increasing, no one can feel this tired just coz there pregnant, i'm more tired than a tired thing lol.


----------



## Szaffi

snettyb said:


> My thyroxine has just been put up to 225mcg Oh the joy!
> 
> I knew it needed increasing, no one can feel this tired just coz there pregnant, i'm more tired than a tired thing lol.


Hopefully that'll make you feel better. My energy levels didn't encrease until they brought down my TSH level under 2 - I've got 1 month to go only, but have way more energy now than I did any other time in my pregnancy, even though I'm bigger, and have more physical problems (like backache).


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Snetty I'm on 225mcg too - it's hard enough with the tiredness without being hypothyroid too eh!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm the same as bubbles my thyroid condition where i was born with this condition, but unlike bubbles mine wasn't detected early enough, I'd had years of testing but as at the time being hypo was seen as an elderly persons condition it was overlooked. It took them 3 yrs to finally diagnose me :dohh:

Generally speaking being hypo & pregnant it is most important during the 1st 12 weeks of gestation to have dosage correct as the baby does not have its own thyroid gland until 12wks so uses your own which is why many women during early pregnancy either find out they have a problem or have their dosage increased . If the thyroid gland isn't treated properly & is severely underactive & no medication is being used then yes it can somewhat affect babies growth but nothing drastic or mega cause for concern as i the baby then has its own thyroid gland anyway. The 1st 12 wks are more important for development & brain development having said that, People who are not diagnosed with it early enough or who have to change medication shouldn't start panicking they have now affected baby. Being hypo is something to be watched but it isn't very common for it to affect baby, Its more about your health rather than the babies. Its very important for YOU to have the correct levels. My thyroxine dose has been 200mcg for 4 yrs , then i got pregnant with bump & it raised to 250mcg going off what the doctors said, but soon as i got with a proper consultant at the hospital & had yet another blood test she realised something was wrong with the dosage & i'm now being started again :dohh: So i had to start again at 50mcg, now i'm on 100mcg then when bumps born it will be adjusted to 150mcg & so on til my levels settle as they change that much its quite hard to keep mine stable. 

I defo think that some people panic to much about having this hypo, yes its a pain & a bugger & all the symptoms are shit but it isn't the end of the world & most of you who have it gestationally will find you are ok after the birth :)


----------



## lillprutten

Have hypothyroidism too, get checked up every 6-8th week.


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Hey Dizzy moo - Nice to meet you!! Do u have a thyroid gland or is it underactive? My gland wasn't present at birth just an empty space - maybe why mine was diagnosed sooner if that's the case? 

Where you from? x Bubbles


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hiya Bubbles hun, Ah right i'm with ya . Yep i have the gland it just don't bloody work lol 

I started seeing the docs with problems around age 5/6 as my mum knew something wasn't "quite right", By age 8/9 i was there every few wks with something new but the fainting got worse, to where i was fainting 5+ times a day i think she got annoyed i was fainting in awkward places like shopping centres or the middle of the road :dohh:

They thought i had arthritis as its very common in my family & the symptoms were similar but apparently one day my doctor who i'd been seeing for years about the symptoms just clicked & wanted to test the thyroid levels, RESULT!! I was by now age 11 , took another 2 years to get somewhat regulated, but its been a pain in my arse ever since. 
Every few mth it goes out of whack & the meds are changed again, It never seems to properly settle . Combine that with having belonephobia & lets say being strapped down for needles isn't fun lol . 
I've been on 200mcg for 4yrs, then 250mcg when i got preg with bump, now they dropped it big time to 100mcg as i've to start the dosage again & slowly start raising it :dohh: dont think they know what they're doing tbh.


----------



## lspeer

Hey ladies I am hypothyroid as well (have been since I was 10) and I was just wondering, I read some where that there are different prenatals we should take because of something in regular prenatals. Do any of you take another kind of prenatal or just regular store bought ones? My doctor prescribed me regular ones but now I am wondering if she could have made a mistake? 
Thanks, Lisa


----------



## snettyb

i was only given folic acid and thats all i took hun xx


----------



## Jolinar

cutie4evr01 said:


> So can hypothyroid be a cause for big babies? Or growth restriction? I am hypothyroid, and my thyroxine dose was increased when I had my levels checked at the beginning of second tri, and today I go back to have them checked for third tri to see if it needs to be increased even more. Like enzed said, my endocrinologist only brought my TSH down from 4.5-5 to about 2.5 (this was all pre-pregnancy) - I had no idea it was supposed to be under 2 - I will ask about this today.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. My baby is measuring about 2 weeks ahead (based on most recent scan). I was tested for gestational diabetes but that came back clear, so I assumed baby was just large because my hubby is 6'7". Can hypothyroid cause a big baby? or a small one?

I was also told bubs might be small but he's going to be a whopper. Dad is also a big lad though so I guess genetics is overriding any other considerations ;) As long as you're fairly well medicated on thyroxine the LO should be fine :)


----------



## LogansMama

missmurder said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hypothyroid too. Was hyper but then had radioactive treatment to make me hypo as it's easier to treat apparently. xx

That was me too... Hyper... now hypo after the radioactive iodine. Have to say - I much preferred being hypo! Was Nice being so skinny and eating all day! LOL.

But seriously - my thyroid has been well controlled for years now. With my last pregnancy they had to adjust my dose once in the middle of my pregnancy, then again after I gave birth. My son was born healthy and happy and he is VERY VERY smart. Shocks me how smart he is... I never heard thyroid could affect IQ - but apparently, it was not an issue for us! 

This time around they have checked my blood twice (once at my intial 5 week exam, and again at my 12 week). So far my meds haven't needed to be changed... 

I'm not really worried about it. I guess its not much of an issue as long as doc keeps an eye on it.

Last time around I did have to go for NSTs at the end of my pregnancy (like 1 time a week for the last 6 weeks I think), but I can't remember if that was for my thyroid issues or my asthma....


----------



## cutie4evr01

lspeer said:


> Hey ladies I am hypothyroid as well (have been since I was 10) and I was just wondering, I read some where that there are different prenatals we should take because of something in regular prenatals. Do any of you take another kind of prenatal or just regular store bought ones? My doctor prescribed me regular ones but now I am wondering if she could have made a mistake?
> Thanks, Lisa

I'm on a regular prenatal vitamin - I never heard anything about needing a different one. I hope that's ok!


----------



## LogansMama

The only thing about vitamins is that you shouldn't take them at the SAME TIME as your thyroid med. Space them out at least a couple hours. I take my thyroid med in the morning and my vitamin later in the day...(when I remember LOL). It would be much more convenient to take them at the same time... that way I wouldn't forget about my vitamin, but my doc says the vitamin can keep the thyroid med from absorbing properly or something (I think thats why anyhow....).


----------



## ~Pony~

I was recently diagnosed hypo. I was told they would just monitor me closely to see if I needed my dose adjusted.
I will be following this thread though :)


----------



## Melly

im also Hypo, was only diagnosed on friday, but im guessing its probably the reason we lost our baby in December as i read it can cause miscarraiges.

have just started on levothyroxine, is that what everyone else is on?


----------



## reallytinyamy

hi, I'm in a rush and not yet read all the replies but i am hypothyroid due to auto immune disease (I have several). I was tested in pregnancy and found to still have the anti bodies that attacked my thyroid so there was a chance it would be passed on.

My story breifly- Chloe was born 10 days early 6lb 12.4oz so weight fine and on time, she is very healthy, no issues at all and has been assesed to have the language and social skills of a 3 year old- she's 18 months old.
So....please don't worry, every case is different and you don't need to elieve everything you read!!!


----------



## Heavenx

Hey all, only just found this thread, I'm hypo too, have been since I was 10, so for the past 23 years (Gee I feel old!!) Having an underactive thyroid, despite taking the medication still can make you feel ill one way or another, I've always sufferred with the cold and what I call my 'mental dull days' where I'm a bit clumsy and my mind is cloudy and can't really concentrate or focus. 

When I was pregnant with my first I'd read about how the pregnancy hormones can adjust your thyroid levels resulting in you needing an increase or decrease in mediction, but I unfortunaletly had to argue with 2 Dr's at my surgery to get an early blood test to check my levels, both Dr's told me I was worrying over nothing, however the blood tests showed that I did indeed need a significant increase in thyroxine, good job I poot my foot down and had the tests taken!! 

I don't think we're to worry during pregnancy as long as we are being monitored closely and have the correct adjustments of medication where needed. Just don't be fobbed off like I was about not needing blood tests so regularly during pregnancy, I don't know why but my Dr's didn't seem too concerned and they should have been because my instincts were correct about my levels changing.


----------



## RealityPuppet

Don't sweat it hunnie. My mom was hypothyroid (still is) when she had my brother and me. We both turned out fine and my brother is a little smartie ;)

No health problems what so ever...no allergies, nothing :) Other than me liking to eat, of course lol.

Unless your doctor says otherwise, I'm sure you and your bean will be fine <3


----------



## Tierney

hey everyone can anyone tell me at what level the thyroxine needs increasing when your pregnant? Is the 0-5 range still ok or should it be 0-2 for pregnancy?


----------



## Melly

no idea, sorry, they are still trying to get mine level, a whole 3 months after diagnosis! im on 75 a day, but have a feeling that drastically needs to be increased because i feel so tired and lazy all the time.


----------



## aurora

My doc said its standard to raise your dosage 30% (er, it was 30 or 35) when you get pregnant. I haven't had mine tested since it was upped but symptom wise I've been great.


----------



## wyates

snettyb said:


> I am hypothyroid (was before pregnancy) and i am classed as medium/high risk because of it. If you read on the internet about the condition in pregnancy it can be quit scary. It talks of low IQ, still birth, pre term labour, low birth weight etc etc so i thought it might be a good idea to start a thread in here so we can talk about our concerns and experiences.
> 
> I feel like a pin cusion lol, constant blood tests and hospital visits and adjustments of my thyroxine. I am shattered all the time and freezing cold, my skin is dry and i feel like shite most of the time. I'm like this most of the time but more so while pregnant,
> 
> I was hypo when i was pregnant with DS2 and i am happy to say he was not pre term (6 days late infact) was born healthy at a healthy weight and is developing at a normal rate. I guess the IQ thing won't become clear until he is older but for now he is doing great. My thyroid is worse this pregnancy so fingers crossed this hippo will be fine as well.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble lol, so, anyone Hypothyroid? xx

Funny, they dont class hypowomen here as high risk...
I have taken 3-4 bloodtests this pregnancy, that is all monitoring I have had during this pregnancy. But no high risk classification! And mind you, my dr said those abnormalities to a baby happens when the thyroid is totally off the hook, he said those things happens to babies where the thyroid condition is unknown to the health carers.


----------



## Heavenx

Tierney said:


> hey everyone can anyone tell me at what level the thyroxine needs increasing when your pregnant? Is the 0-5 range still ok or should it be 0-2 for pregnancy?

My consultant increased my dosage by 50mcg from 125mcg to 175mcg but I started having palpitations so it's now been reduced to 150mcg and the palpitations have stopped.


----------



## tillykins

Sorry to hear a lot of you have been having problems. I have had underactive thyroid for about 10 years. Was originally on 200 mcg but was upped to 250mcg in first trimester, have seen a consultant once, he told me as long as i have bloods taken each trimester i should be fine and i have been, i think its quite difficult though to distinguish between normal pregnancy complaints and what may be thyroid related


----------



## Lollip0p

I have been booked in for extra scans because of it, does it cause the baby to be big or small?

Also i was only told at my 21 week appointment, with consultant, that i should be having my bloods done every trimester, I have had them done once, which was the day I saw the consultant! Which did annoy me, as I kept telling the mw, how tired i felt and i wasnt sure if it was pregnancy relate or not, and also when i went for my booking in appointment I specfically asked about thyroid issues, and she said nothing, great help they are. I am only on 100mg a day, but iy runs in all the girls side of my family, so it would be handy to know what happens and how it needs changing, I dont have another mw appointment until 31 weeks now, but i am having extra scans at 28 weeks, 32 and 36 weeks


----------



## tillykins

Lollip0p said:


> I have been booked in for extra scans because of it, does it cause the baby to be big or small?
> 
> Also i was only told at my 21 week appointment, with consultant, that i should be having my bloods done every trimester, I have had them done once, which was the day I saw the consultant! Which did annoy me, as I kept telling the mw, how tired i felt and i wasnt sure if it was pregnancy relate or not, and also when i went for my booking in appointment I specfically asked about thyroid issues, and she said nothing, great help they are. I am only on 100mg a day, but iy runs in all the girls side of my family, so it would be handy to know what happens and how it needs changing, I dont have another mw appointment until 31 weeks now, but i am having extra scans at 28 weeks, 32 and 36 weeks


Why don't you make an appointment to see your GP and ask him if can do a blood test for you, i know if i feel a bit icky and tired my GP is always more than willing to one for me. I haven't been offered any more scans,i am at midwife this afternoon , might mention it to her.
Hope you get sorted out xxx


----------



## Heavenx

Hey all, I have found this pregnancy interesting compared to my previous regarding my thyroid levels changing. I have been underactive since I was 10 and pretty steady on the same amount of thyroxine except with my first pregnancy where the dosage was increased a number of times, whereas with this this pregnancy they initially increased the dosage by 75mcg and have since been loweirng it after each blood test, I am now on 100mcg (low dose for me typically). 

My question however is this: can my fluctating thyroid levels be the possible cause behind the fact Dr's are now concerned with a possible large baby? I have a scan in 3 weeks to check baby's growth/fluid levels etc, hopefully everything will be fine but if baby's size is large, could it be related to my thyroid condition?

Thanks in advance for replies x and hope everyone else has managed to keep your thyroid levels under control x


----------



## Tanikit

I have been hypothyroid for about 12 years now, but because I am also diabetic type 1 they tend to ignore the hypothyroidism - I asked for it to be checked before I fell pregnant and T4 was low and TSH high - the minute (ok well 2 weeks later) that that was fixed I fell pregnant. I have had it checked again since finding out I was pregnant and it is fine again, but last pregnancy I had to increase my dose and this pregnancy I may have to again (my dose never did go back to what it was)

I am interested to hear if hypothyroidism can cause large babies?? I know diabetes can, so never bothered too much about the hypothyroidism - could be making it worse?


----------



## holywoodmum

snettyb said:


> I am hypothyroid (was before pregnancy) and i am classed as medium/high risk because of it. If you read on the internet about the condition in pregnancy it can be quit scary. It talks of low IQ, still birth, pre term labour, low birth weight etc etc so i thought it might be a good idea to start a thread in here so we can talk about our concerns and experiences.
> 
> I feel like a pin cusion lol, constant blood tests and hospital visits and adjustments of my thyroxine. I am shattered all the time and freezing cold, my skin is dry and i feel like shite most of the time. I'm like this most of the time but more so while pregnant,
> 
> I was hypo when i was pregnant with DS2 and i am happy to say he was not pre term (6 days late infact) was born healthy at a healthy weight and is developing at a normal rate. I guess the IQ thing won't become clear until he is older but for now he is doing great. My thyroid is worse this pregnancy so fingers crossed this hippo will be fine as well.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble lol, so, anyone Hypothyroid? xx


Just found this thread :) I've been hypothyroid since DD was about 4 months old... I'm not classed as any risk I don't think, my GP has been doing my bloods every 4 weeks, although when I saw the consultant at 34 weeks she seemed to think that was overkill... but my levels havan't changed and my thyroxine dose is still 100mcg...

I'm feeling not too bad now, no worse than at 35 weeks last time... sorry for you ladies that it's affecting more :hugs:


----------



## ronnie1234

I have been trying to conceive for 5 months, no luck yet. Currently on 200mcg per day of thyroxine. When I discussed coming off the pill with the nurse, she seemd to think being on thyroxine would not matter at all


----------



## Tierney

If your levels are stable then it shouldnt affect getting pregnant its just when they are not in the normal levels. It took me a while to conceive, but my thyroid issue was only diagnosed last year it took us 8 months and 4 months once my levels were normal x


----------



## aurora

I'm very hypo and take a ridiculous amount of Synthroid (400 mcg). Doc has never mentioned anything special, no high risk, no nothing. Pregnancy, other than bad morning sickness, has been fabulous and healthy.

I'd never even heard of it being a problem till I saw this thread!


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi there I am also hypothroid. We tried for 9 months before I got pregnant ( apparently I was not ovulating) only to loose it at 6 weeks. I am now pregnant again straight after but only about 4 weeks. I have 100mcg pd. I also had my levels done just before last Mc and they were within theraputic range. Hoping for a sticky baby this time, but I have to admit the hypothyroidism worries me as my Doctor is so laid back and I worry he will dismiss something because I am a bit of a worrier, having said that When I have gone in with genuine worries he has always been quite helpful


----------



## Tierney

I have to have joint care at the hospital because of my thyroid issues and they've doubled my dosage while I'm pregnant as apparantly your levels need to be under 2 while carrying the baby. 
Aurora, when did your morning sickness disapear? I'm currently signed off work with my sickness its all day long, I think its related to the thyroid aswell. I can't wait to feel normal again.


----------



## aurora

Sometime around 17-18 weeks, and it was all day long. I had some relief with acupuncture, but it didn't last long!


----------



## Tierney

Thanks aurora, fingers crossed mine goes soon then


----------

